# Should I feel guilty?



## Zapp Rowsdower (Feb 20, 2012)

I've posted about my story in some previous threads (see here and here). After another attempt at reconciliation, we're now on the outs again, and this time, it could be permanent. The wife told me she doesn't like me (I responded that the feeling is mutual) and I've moved into another bedroom.

Our oldest son has some health problems, and my wife has complained that I don't seem to be taking it as seriously as she does. We got some potentially bad news last Friday, and on Saturday my wife complained about a Muppet video I'd put on Facebook for St. Patrick's Day! She said it seemed callous; I responded that we could use something to cheer us up right now. During our fight I told her she looks for things wrong with our children, while I concentrate on the positive.

My wife has seen a psychiatrist who told her she is on the verge of a serious depressive episode. She also tells me her mother (with whom she is extremely, almost unhealthily close) is having health problems as well, and that this strain is making them worse. Even after what she has said about me, and even though I really don't want the marriage to continue, I still have feelings of guilt.

_Should_ I feel guilty about this? Do the feelings go away after a while? And how should I respond to the inevitable argument in which I'm blamed for wanting the marriage to end?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Any update on your marriage?


----------

